# Craftsman GT Hydro-gear transaxle?



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

I purchased an old Craftsman GT yesterday. For $300. Cash is tight and I needed something other than a 21" push mower for my 3/4 acre lot. It is from 2000 and is model 917.273080 and has a hydro-gear 222-3010 trans-axle. Engine is 22hp kohler pro cv22 which sounds great and doesn't smoke. The only thing I'm not sure of is the sound of the hydro on take off. Is it normal for hydros to make a loud whining noise when first letting off the brake to accelerate?


----------



## Bman1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Try bleeding the air out of it. Pull the transport lever in the back of the tractor. While that is engaged, put it in forward and reverse. That bleeds it. I think that transaxle uses synthetic 20w-50 oil as the fluid.


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

Thanks Bman, I'm going to give that a try. During an internet search I found a guy that has same exact mower/transaxle who wrote a pretty detailed description of how to change the fluid and filter. I going to give that a try also. I ordered filter today

https://mattlapaglia.com/changing-transaxle-oil-and-filter-on-craftsman-917-273220-with-hydro-gear-222-3010l-163198-transaxle/


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

As weird as this may sound I kinda like cutting better with my 21" toro recycle. Well, not so much the actual mowing process but I like the end result more. I feel like those big tires mat the grass down. I was considering buying a toro timemaster 30" before purching this but I thought it would still be to small. I may end up getting one for smaller areas like my front yard.


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

I changed transaxle fluid and filter, it sounds and feels much better. Manual recommended 10w-40 regular oil or 15w-50 synthetic. I went with synthetic since manual stated it would last longer between fluid changes.


----------

